# Base de donnees



## byann77 (11 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je possede beaucoup de livres et de DVD et je cherche 1 application qui me permettrait de creer 1 base de donnees dans mon Iphone afin de savoir ce que j'ai ou pas, si vous en connaissez quelques une .

Merci d'avance


----------



## pickwick (11 Août 2009)

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/135630/bookpedia-cdpedia-dvdpedia-gamepedia-en-4.5


----------



## PO_ (12 Août 2009)

2 Possibilités s'offrent à toi. 

L'ensemble BookPedia et DVD Pedia, et l'excellentissime Bento, la base de données grand Public de chez FileMaker. 

Pour Book+DVD Pedia, l'application iPhone est gratuite. Il y a une petite contrainte, mais très mineure selon moi, il faut préparer des listes selon différents critères, qui permettront des recherches sur le critère de tri.

Pour Bento, l'application iPhone est payante (3,9&#8364; de mémoire). Je ne l'ai pas encore testée, mais ça risque de ne pas tarder. A noter que Bento, pour un usage relativement basique de la BDD, comme le grand public peut avoir besoin,  Bento est excellent, et vraiment pas cher (39&#8364;, me semble t-il). Par contre gros carton rouge, lorsque ils ont sorti la version 2, il a fallu repasser intégralement à la caisse. Pas de prix de mise à jour promo.


----------



## Nicolas_D (12 Août 2009)

PO_ a dit:


> Pour Book+DVD Pedia, l'application iPhone est gratuite.


L'application PocketPedia pour iPhone éditée par Bruji n'est plus disponible sur l'AppStore tout comme l'app de Delicious Monster pour iPhone/iPod Touch depuis le fameux problème avec Amazon.

J'avais posé la même question, il y a peu sur ce fil. Où j'avais trouvé une autre app de base de données nommée iSort.

Et je viens de trouver dernièrement ItemShelf sur un ancien article d'iGeneration. Pas encore testé.
À vous de voir.

EDIT: dommage,ItemShelf était gratuit à l'époque de l'article mais maintenant elle est à 1,59&#8364;.


----------



## PO_ (13 Août 2009)

Concernant Pocket Pedia, il faudrait demander au développeur sur son forum dévolu à ses applications, s'il compte apporter une solution. Il est très réactif et répond en général sous 24 heures.

Personnellement, j'en ai rien à cirer des infos issues de Chez Amazon, je dirais même qu'elles me gonflent plus qu'autre chose. Je préférerais des infos provenant de chez imdb par exemple.


----------



## montparno (16 Août 2009)

J'utilise Bento et sur mac et iphone, j'en suis satisfait, ca marche bien et assez convivial


----------

